# Antec Three Hundred Case Mod (Pictures)



## Ramodkk

Hello guys, I recently bought an Antec Three Hundred for $40  Regular is $~65

If anyone's interested, I got it from MicroCenter, here's the link:

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0283272

***EDIT Price is now $59.99***

Now onto the mod.

Here' are the things that were done so far:

- Cut side window
- Cut side "300" detail
- Cut some holes in chasis for cable management
- Painted back slot cover thingies and front fan cages Gloss Black (same paint brand as below)
- Painted inside Gloss Orange 






Here's the case in stock





Cutting of the "300" part










There are still some sharp edges and crooked turns but that can be fixed
The window hole was cut off-center on purpose, I didn't want the PSU to show on the window.





And here's the orange paint job (lol I couldn't remove the power on/reset switches )





Here's the black stuff and the rear fan 





What I need to do now is get some money for the rest of the mod! 

- 2 x Blue LED fans
- 2 Blue Cold Cathodes
- Window Molding
- Install Plexi Glass + Mesh

Stay tuned!


----------



## Vizy

holy shit, that looks awesome.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Awesome job, keep us posted.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks guys!  

I forgot to add something so check it out ^


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome, Omar! 

Is it going to replace your Rosewill?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Yep, it's gonna replace the Rosewill. I think the Rosewill looks good and everything but it has very little space. No space to do cable management really, and my hard drive is literally almost touching the floor of the case 

Thanks so far


----------



## porterjw

Looks nice so far. I might need to have a go at something like that; I love my Elite 330, but I'm considering a project just to do. But why orange paint and blue LED's/cathodes?


----------



## Ramodkk

imsati said:


> Looks nice so far. I might need to have a go at something like that; I love my Elite 330, but I'm considering a project just to do. But why orange paint and blue LED's/cathodes?



Thanks 

I think orange + blue looks pretty kick-ass


----------



## Calibretto

So it'll be halloween themed eh?

It looks good Omar! Monster of a deal too!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha hadn't even thought about it, it does fit Halloween theme! LOL 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## DirtyD86

The orange box!


----------



## Darkserge

Halloween is comming!


----------



## atentora

Nice job, can't wait to see this when it's done.

Quick question, when painting a case what type of paint? And also do you do any prep work on the case? sanding, multiple coats, ect.?


----------



## Calibretto

atentora said:


> Quick question, when painting a case what type of paint? And also do you do any prep work on the case? sanding, multiple coats, ect.?



He painted it with Rust-oleum. I would do a little sanding and then put a coat of primer on it. Then apply several light coats of paint.


----------



## Ramodkk

****UPDATE****

Finished the assembling part, here are some pics 
















Now I just need to get some window molding and all the LED stuff


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great! I think the '300' will look great once you get some lights in there! 

Can't wait to see it all together!


----------



## porterjw

That's gonna be fairly badass when it's done


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks peoples! 

You can see that I missed some spots with the paint job, it's just that I focused on the parts that would actually show up. You know, nobody's gonna put their heads inside the case and look up and that kinda thing...


----------



## Tuffie

Looks great dude, although I think it would have been nice if the "300" on your side panel was level with the window hole.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Yeah, I pointed that out on the first post, I did that on purpose so that the power supply is not shown through the window but didn't know how bad the miss-alignment would look 

We'll see how it turns out


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Omar, we should really start a Modding Section and or Group, as a CF community.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ That'd be pimpin'!  And thanks for the input Derek


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks great, Omar, we should really start a Modding Section and or Group, as a CF community.



Yeah! I suggested it a while back, but was told that it should all just go in the 'Case' section.


----------



## Calibretto

You influenced me Omar! I got the Three Hundred on Newegg last night for $40 shipped


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Yeah! I suggested it a while back, but was told that it should all just go in the 'Case' section.



Let's make a Modding protest!  Three strong as of now, anybody else interested? 



Calibretto said:


> You influenced me Omar! I got the Three Hundred on Newegg last night for $40 shipped



Haha nice Craig!  You're gonna love it, I haven't even put my parts into it and I'm already lovin it  

I'm glad you got it for $40 too, it's an amazing deal for an Antec quality case.


----------



## Kornowski

You're 600 short!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> You're 600 short!



You mean six hundred short  not 600


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> You mean six hundred short  not 600



Yeah, Yeah... You could also be Nine Hundred short.


----------



## DirtyD86

Calibretto said:


> You influenced me Omar! I got the Three Hundred on Newegg last night for $40 shipped



??!?!?! link to this deal? 

all i see is 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042&Tpk=antec 300


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, Yeah... You could also be Nine Hundred short.



I would totally buy the Twelve Hundred if I had the money. Maybe when I get a full-time job, I'll completely build a new computer that will be EPIC!


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> I would totally buy the Twelve Hundred if I had the money. Maybe when I get a full-time job, I'll completely build a new computer that will be EPIC!



Yeah, I bet you could get a small child in it! It's huage!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> You're 600 short!



LOL

Nah I meant we're three as in (you, derek and I) let's get some more people in the modding crew so we can start a protest


----------



## Calibretto

By then Antec will have the Eighteen Hundred 

Omar, hurry up with the mod already!


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha chill out man, I haven't ordered the parts I need  

I only need about $20 too LOL 

Hey Craig, so you bought the Case/PSU combo from Newegg? Because the Antec Three Hundred alone is $55


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> LOL
> 
> Nah I meant we're three as in (you, derek and I) let's get some more people in the modding crew so we can start a protest



Oh, I know, Yeah. I meant your mod is 600 short... Which would make it the Antec 900 

I know, Craig and Shane are in, too! 



Calibretto said:


> By then Antec will have the Eighteen Hundred
> 
> Omar, hurry up with the mod already!



Imagine! You could put Jabba the Hut in that thing!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Oh, I know, Yeah. I meant your mod is 600 short... Which would make it the Antec 900



Pshhh, please! Once I finish the mod, it will be worth an Antec  Twenty-Four Hundred!! 



Kornowski said:


> I know, Craig and Shane are in, too!



Yea Dawg! Let them in!  We're Fantastic 5 as of now...


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> Hey Craig, so you bought the Case/PSU combo from Newegg? Because the Antec Three Hundred alone is $55



I just bought the case alone. I used a promo code to get it for $40 shipped


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, nice! 

Newegg rocks, that is all.


----------



## Calibretto

Speaking of Modding, I'll join the modding club! I just have to think of mods that I could do


----------



## funkysnair

you could do the kornowski mod-!

put everything on boxes on your desk and say it a well cooled gaming rig


----------



## Ramodkk

Alright! I think the easiest thing is cases, since you really can't go wrong on ideas, almost anything will look nice and unique hehe 

Like g4mer said, I really think we should have a Modding Section, it'd be sweet!


----------



## atentora

I agree, I'll be modding my gf's case for Christmas. I'll post the concept design if you guys want. (Not the greatest artist so it will look somewhat funny


----------



## ellanky

I would also like to mod my Three Hundred case, but Im not too good with all that jazz and I dont have money for another in case I mess up


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> you could do the kornowski mod-!
> 
> put everything on boxes on your desk and say it a well cooled gaming rig



Totally! I'd make a "How to" thread!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I bet Cohen would find that thread helpful...


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, Most probably! I'll make a thread of how to find porn on the internet and then properly utilize it... I'm sure he'll find that helpful, too!


----------



## Calibretto

cohen will most likely post "+1" or "I agree". That's what he does in all his other posts


----------



## Ramodkk

Hahaha priceless man! Too true!


----------



## Calibretto

BTW...now that you're supporting an awesome case, I better see you on Vent more often...


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, about that  LOL

Alright man, I'll try to get on more often. It's just that school isn't helping...


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> Oh, about that  LOL
> 
> Alright man, I'll try to get on more often. It's just that school isn't helping...



dang I forgot you're still in high school. College is great man. I only have about 1.5 hours of classes daily


----------



## Ramodkk

You lucky SOB. AND you have a kick-ass rig


----------



## pies

The case is looking nice man and only 40$ thats a great price.


----------



## kal2509

Calibretto said:


> dang I forgot you're still in high school. College is great man. I only have about 1.5 hours of classes daily



WHAT!??! what are you majoring in?


----------



## Calibretto

Omar: Thanks man! but I'm not happy with it until I get a 22" LCD widescreen 

kal: Well, right now it's Computer Engineering Tech. but I'm going to switch to IS or IT by the end of the semester.


----------



## atentora

So how is the mod going?


----------



## Jerrick

Looks sweet so far.

The only mod ive done to my case so far is remove the front area of my case, cut out some metal to fit it, paint that black, wrap the edges with some hosing and mount it in so my 140cm fan can really suck air from the outside and blow it over my ram and cpu.


----------



## Ramodkk

****UPDATE****

Hehe I couldn't resist to put the computer together already so I moved everything from my old case to the Antec 300. Here are some pics:

















I will order today the extra window molding and mesh I need for the "300" window detail on the side.

Only thing I need now is some $$$ to buy the 2 front fans and the cold cathodes 

Stay tuned


----------



## bomberboysk

looks nice


----------



## atentora

Looks really nice so far. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks guys 

I ordered the rest of the window molding and the mesh, should be here by mid-end next week


----------



## Calibretto

I got my Three Hundred yesterday Omar! My monster is now caged in a better cage 

Me and Omar Three Hundred reppin'!!


----------



## Kornowski

You're still Six Hundred short  

Me, Six Hundered Reppin'!!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Me, Six Hundered Reppin'!!



you mean nine hundred? lolz


----------



## Kornowski

Erm... Yeah  lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> You're still Six Hundred short
> 
> Me, Six Hundered Reppin'!!



Don't you understand Danny? Craig's case is stackable with mine so we really are Six Hundred reppin'! Only 300 short


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Don't you understand Danny? Craig's case is stackable with mine so we really are Six Hundred reppin'! Only 300 short



Ah, My bad! lol, You're still short though 

I can't wait to see this finished though! Will be great!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Same here yo! BTW I'm loving this whole "PSU on the floor" idea 

And Craig, the way you install the front fans with the cages, ain't that just a MASTER piece!?


----------



## Kornowski

You got your rig on the desk too? lol


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> And Craig, the way you install the front fans with the cages, ain't that just a MASTER piece!?



Yeah, they're little doors! haha!

I don't mean to hijack your thread but I wanted to share my Three Hundred awesomeness with you


----------



## oscaryu1

That's a SWEET case ya got there Omar


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Thanks Oscar 

@ Craig: Haha its height evens fits perfectly on your desk!


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> @ Craig: Haha its height evens fits perfectly on your desk!



Yeah it fits perfectly! I love it!


----------



## Machin3

pretty sweet so far. hope you get the money to finish it


----------



## Calibretto

Midnight_fox1 said:


> pretty sweet so far. hope you get the money to finish it





ramodkk said:


> I ordered the rest of the window molding and the mesh, should be here by mid-end next week



.


----------



## atentora

Maybe he meant a time machine to make the stuff get here faster?


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha thanks for the bump guys  LOL

The stuff should be here anytime now, from today till friday.


----------



## Ramodkk

****UPDATE****

The rest of the U-Channel and the aluminum mesh came in today!

The "300" hole is no finished 






The U-Channel (window molding) on the "3" is different than the zeros but is not a big deal, you can't even see it I think

Now, all I need is some money for all the LED stuff 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome, Omar! You could seriously sell these!

Moar picturez, or GTFO!


----------



## zer0_c00l

*perfect motherboard*

well i found the perfect motherboard and fan for the case....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










     DFI P45


----------



## Calibretto

Looks awesome Omar! What color LEDs?


----------



## atentora

Looks very nice. Have you decided on the LED colors?


----------



## mr_choung

i LOVE this case! omg it was 34.99 at micro then now it's 59.99  great job with the side panel


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome, Omar! You could seriously sell these!
> 
> Moar picturez, or GTFO!



Thanks Danny!  Haha I guess I could sell them. I need a bit more practice and experience though, this case has some minor errors that I wouldn't want to have on a case I'd sell. Anyways! 



zer0_c00l said:


> well i found the perfect motherboard DFI P45



Dude, I AM HUNGRY for the motherboard! 



Calibretto said:


> Looks awesome Omar! What color LEDs?





atentora said:


> Looks very nice. Have you decided on the LED colors?



Yeah, I decided Blue, some people *cough* imsati *cough* thought it was weird  but I think it'll look awesome 



mr_choung said:


> i LOVE this case! omg it was 34.99 at micro then now it's 59.99  great job with the side panel



Yeah it's a great case! And that price was amazing. Thanks!


----------



## atentora

Any update?

*bump*


----------

